# ABGA please help



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

hi all, we have a doe, her original owners registered her then she got sold to someone else and then they sold her to us  I am trying to register her doelings. I’m not a member of abga. I put the does original registration paper in the mail to get her transferred to my name. I now have two applications for her doelings. I’m very confused on the naming and the tattooing. Do I need to tattoo them or they can’t be registered?? And what do I put Infront of the name. One of the names is spot and I realize I can’t just put that down so do I just put what is In front of the does name which is “cbk” and then her name, Indigo? Please please help thanks in advance


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you have the adult does papers? Signed over to you/bill of sale?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

With ADGA if you don't have a herd name you put THE in front of the name. Not sure what ABGA does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It might be best to call them.


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

I called them and the lady was really snappy and didn’t help at all(


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Do you have the adult does papers? Signed over to you/bill of sale?


I have the does paper transferring to my name atm, it is in the mail


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Morganmmg13 said:


> I called them and the lady was really snappy and didn't help at all(


Try again tomorrow there are a few.......hags that work there but also a few super nice ladies so try again tomorrow and hope you get someone different. As for the letters before the mothers name those are the breeders prefex so no you don't want to put those down....I mean you could but I would assume they would want something else in front of that to show that it's not the breeders animals.
I tried to find the info for you but couldn't find anything


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

My main question is do I need to tattoo the doelings? On the Application for registration it has a spot for tattooing but I didn’t do that to them so is it OK if I leave it blank? Or do they need to be tattooed? And for the name can I just put spot?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No they will need a tattoo wrote down in the spot. The left ear is easy, it will be H and whatever number you want to put. It’s the left, which for members is our herd prefex I’m not sure what to put down. Now on actually tattooing who’s gonna know if you did it or not? Just make sure they have them if you sell or show.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Ask for Sonia Cervantez when you call back. I've dealt with her personally over a mix up on papers (bought a twin and the breeder wrote a different date on his papers as opposed to his already registered twin - just a day earlier than his twins was written) and she was SUPER nice and easy to work with.
As for the ear tattoo, here's Rule 215:

*E.* If a doe is sold to a new owner during pregnancy, offspring resulting from that pregnancy shall have the herd prefix of the owner of the doe at kidding tattooed in the right ear of each offspring submitted for registration. The name of the animal will have the herd prefix or herd name of the applicant as part of the animals name on the Certificate of Registration.
So, I'm not sure if you got her already bred, but if you did, the last owner's herd prefix is what goes in the kids ears.
On the name, same goes if you bought the doe already bred. Their mothers previous owners herd prefix is what goes on the beginning of the name. So if the doelings name is "Spot" - she would go under dam's last owners herd name and then you can call her Spot. I.e. [Previous owner herd name] Spot.
if that seems way too simple, what I do is pull something out of the pedigree to help the naming.
Example, the grandsire of the buckling I'm looking at has "Chance" in his registered name. So I might call him "Chance of spots" or something like that if I am pulling a blank on what to name him on his papers. I can call him whatever I want, but registered name has to be unique to a point.


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you everyone!! We brought her to be bred and then brought her back home after a couple weeks. So i don’t use the breeders prefex. Should I just make a a prefix or will they send me one?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

With ADGA, you have to fill out an application form for one.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Morganmmg13 said:


> Thank you everyone!! We brought her to be bred and then brought her back home after a couple weeks. So i don't use the breeders prefex. Should I just make a a prefix or will they send me one?


No don't just put down any prefix. It might already be used and if it is it's going to cause a huge headache when you send the papers in. I believe the only people who get prefixes anyways are members, that's why I really have no clue what you should put down. But it is a total pain in the behind when you send in a application and it's not right.


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

I don’t really want to leave it blank because them her “name” will be wrong and the left ear tattoo will be blank. I read something on the website that everyone gets. A prefix just only members get a herd name. I’ll try and find it


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Members and non-members shall select a unique herd prefix. The unique herd prefix can be submitted with the new membership application or by written letter to the ABGA office. The herd prefix can be a word or words, or a series of numbers and/or letters that are unique and not assigned to other individuals. Once assigned, the prefix is used for animal identification by tattooing the herd prefix in the right ear of each animal registered by the applicant. The herd prefix must meet the following requirements:


A. No herd prefix can be more than 5 numbers or letters.
B. Effective April 5, 2009, no herd prefix may contain spaces or special characters.
C. Each herd prefix must be unique and not assigned to other individuals.
D. No herd prefix will be assigned that utilizes one letter followed by a number or series of numbers (example: D4 or R278).


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Rule 214:

*D.* Each animal to be registered must have a name, limited to 32 letters, numbers and spaces. All letters must be in English and all numerals must be in Arabic. Joint letters or other unusual marks or symbols will not be accepted.* If a herd name is included in the name of an animal to be registered*, it shall be the duty of the applicant to determine the correctness of such name before assigning it. The Association reserves the right to refuse a name request.
See bolded section...IF. So give names without a herd name, since you don't have a herd name with the ABGA (that can be referenced on item C under same rule) you can't use one. I see it's fairly common to use an ear tag number to proceed the name as well.
So, I pulled up a registration I had handy to look back. An example is this goat:
Tio 4
10037283 
*Reg. Status* Registered 
*Sex:* Buck 
*Tattoo:* TFY K26 
*Birth Date:* 11/11/1998 
*Number in Birth:* 1 
*Color:* CORRECT 
*Herdbook Section:* Fullblood 100% 
*Status:* Active 
*Horn:* Horned

No herd name specified, and shows what they tattooed him as, however I think the tattoo is their herd prefix since he was bred to a TFY named doe.

All that said, I swear they complicate it to the point becoming a member eases the process considerably. Not that I'm advocating that, as a member, because I think it's kind of silly to complicate it that far.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ I agree! They seem to make it so you have to pay that $60 just to make life easy.
No I agree don’t leave the tattoo part out, what I was saying was you need to call them and see what tattoo is open. So what you are saying is basically anyone can have a prefix/ left tattoo, you just need to find one that is open. What I’m trying to explain, probably not very well is let’s say you just put down 1JW1, well that one is mine so it wouldn’t be excepted. There is no where you can go and look to see what is open (as far as I know) so you would have to call them and ask if what you choose is open, or just send it in and have them put it on hold, send you a letter saying no no shame on you, and try and get it fixed.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

^^ yeah definitely call and get your prefix. You do not want to wait a month to get the "shame on you" letter and try to "un-ef" the situation at that point!


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok, I will call tomarrow to get a prefix


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

How'd it work out? I called them yesterday to fix a problem with the online login and talked to Sonia (again) she's becoming my favorite person to talk to. Fixed my issue really fast!


----------



## Morganmmg13 (Jan 11, 2018)

I called and she said I just send it in on a piece of paper with ten dollars. Sounds easy enough. She also said something about my nonmember code? Which I don’t have yet so I will be waiting for that in the mail when my does paper comes back in my name


----------

